# A bit cheeky...



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

OK a bit of a shameful request 

I have mentioned a few times about my intention to run the London Marathon and some of you may have thought Ive been very quiet and yes I have been rather quiet. After announcing that I had got a place in the marathon I encountered 4 emergency ambulance admissions to hospital, 17 visits to hospital, 19 visits to my GP and 1 visit to the minor injuries unit 

In June running a bath was about as energetic as I got and then I decided to achieve my 9 year ambition to run the marathon, fortunate enough to get a place I agreed to raise £2000 for the Blue Cross.

Training has had its ups and downs. I tend to get back on my feet then disaster strikes again. Tonight however after yet another emergency doctors appointment I am equipped with medication and more determined to achieve this. How does that saying go? No pain no gain? and that song The show must go on?

Months ago I was doubting my ability yet I had months to train now I am determined that although time is against me I will not give up. Im a rather tenacious, stubborn female and very much like a beagle I dont give up easy.

I am however desperate for a little support with my fundraising. A group of PF members from the Plymouth area are taking part in a Ferry collection, I will be swimming in the sea on new years day as well as organising a dog show.

The Blue Cross help many animals from small animals to horses including cats and dogs. I am very proud to be fundraising for such a worthwhile charity and I am calling on anyone who feels they can support in anyway whether its through donating via my JustGiving page or organising an event to add to the fund.

I have had a few horrendous months and as a result have not given my full attention to fundraising and aim to put 110% into this now. Any amount helps towards the grand total and Id be so grateful for any amount given.

I will update on my progress of all fundraising I do and would like to thank you all in advance.

Gemma 

Gemma Sims is fundraising for The Blue Cross Animal Welfare Charity


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

A quick bump


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sorry i cant help with money but will cross post  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

mstori said:


> sorry i cant help with money but will cross post  x


Thanks hun


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I will donate a little for sure. Friday is pay day. If you remember pm because my memory is awful lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in hun!  i will pm you hun, if thats ok?  xxx

WELL DONE YOU!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> I'm in hun!  i will pm you hun, if thats ok?  xxx
> 
> WELL DONE YOU!! :thumbup: xx


Thanks hun, and yeah that's fine  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

I also will help and donate but will have to wait untill Friday when I get payed


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> I also will help and donate but will have to wait untill Friday when I get payed


Thankyou, I really appreciate it 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

The most important part of training is the theory behind it 

London Marathon « JustGiving blog

I may dust off the running shoes tomorrow and head out for a run. We've had torrential rain tonight and I didn't want to get wet 

Seriously I plan on restarting the running this week :scared:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

And I can now finally reveal my marathon outfit...

***DRUM ROLL***


----------

